# A photo inside a photo...?



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 4, 2011)

I've been trying to google this for weeks... with no luck on tutorials. I guess im not sure WHAT to google...Ive searched on flickr as well.. not much luck.

Was wondering if any of you knew what this is called... and *where* I may find a tutorial on how this is achieved? Any help would be appreciated Thanks in advance!:hugs:

 ( sorry for the link. Picture is not mine. If you dont want to click it, then dont..lol) 

Flickr Example.


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 4, 2011)

hmmm i wanna learn how to do that too..


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 4, 2011)

girl holds black picture.  take a few different shots.  add one shot to the black part in photoshop, then the next, next, until you get where you want.  

kinda hard to explain.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 4, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> girl holds black picture.  take a few different shots.  add one shot to the black part in photoshop, then the next, next, until you get where you want.
> 
> kinda hard to explain.


  Ok...So you cant achieve this holding an empty frame?... Do you shrink the photo and Just tilt it and place...? haha.. Ahh!


----------



## Shawnda (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is what I was able to find on it.

Photoshop Photo Effects: Photo Within A Photo


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 4, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> RockstarPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > girl holds black picture.  take a few different shots.  add one shot to the black part in photoshop, then the next, next, until you get where you want.
> ...



yup. with free transform, warp, etc.






this isn't exact, but using the same principle


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 4, 2011)

give it a try,  if you keep having problems, im me and i'll do a tutorial and send it to you.....


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 4, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > RockstarPhotography said:
> ...


:lmao: @ that video.... haha. THank you!

EDIT:
 Im going try this.  See how it works...
But its not *quite* what im looking for i dont think? Does anyone else no what its called so I can google it.. or have a site for tutorials..?


----------



## tygr1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hereis something similar I did quite some time ago...without PS.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 4, 2011)

Shawnda said:


> Here is what I was able to find on it.
> 
> Photoshop Photo Effects: Photo Within A Photo



I checked this out... and it seems like its just a frame around the main subject *in* the photo. Not A picture inside a picture.Awesome tutorials ill be referring to in the future though, thank you!

Somewhere on TPF ive seen people do  pictures gradually shrinking inside  another, inside another... etc etc. Like stacked?  or layered?

Bah! Frustrating..lol


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 4, 2011)

tygr1 said:


> Hereis something similar I did quite some time ago...without PS.


YES! like this kinda... but in a frame!  same concept i think?! did you follow a tutorial?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, I thought you meant something like THIS.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 4, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Oh, I thought you meant something like THIS.




haha....i've done that!!






[/url]
_-10 by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## tygr1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Nope, no tutorial. It's easy if you use your monitor.


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 4, 2011)

i should do a pic like that have something to do for the day ( be back later hopefully with results)


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 4, 2011)

Heres one more (we should probably do this in another thread!) from a blowout we had on our oil rig......sent collars flying!!!..pretty scary stuff. 







[/url]
417 blowout 034 by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 4, 2011)

tygr1 said:


> Hereis something similar I did quite some time ago...without PS.



I did something like this with an older digital camera connected to my interactive whiteboard at school. Depending on the speed of the connection it's possible to see each frame "descend" into the distance when you switch on the camera...very interesting effect. Moving the camera creates some interesting effects, too.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 4, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Oh, I thought you meant something like THIS.


Not quite. But thats pretty bad ass. Does it have a name or just random Ps'ing...?



RockstarPhotography said:


> Heres one more (we should probably do this in another thread!) from a blowout we had on our oil rig......sent collars flying!!!..pretty scary stuff.



lol.. I wouldnt mind a thread with stuff like this.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 4, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I thought you meant something like THIS.
> ...



If you like stuff like this I would recommend going to Photoshop User TV you can subscribe to their free podcast and they give tons of tutorials on stuff like this.  lots of back podcasts to watch, keep ya entertained for weeks or months!


----------



## Nolan (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds a lot like inception... be carful... things inside of things inside of things inside of things inside of other things can be dangerously unstable.


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 4, 2011)

best i could do i didnt know how to do it but just by looking at the other pic i got and idea hahaha i dont really like it but ehhh i'll do another one later this one was giving me headache lol


----------



## Sirashley (Feb 4, 2011)

Well here is mine







This was achieved by taking a photo of my eye, then downloading it on my phone. From there, I used a bounce flash off the ceiling so I didn't wash out the photo. And to line it up, I just got extremely lucky and got it right on the 6th shot...

oh and upon edit, very cool shot Rockstar!


----------



## tygr1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Sirashley said:


> Well here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## v3nom (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd like to have a go at this... 

Not my pic so sorry for the link... 

http://www.lucdelamare.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Self-Portrait.jpg


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 4, 2011)

v3nom said:


> I'd like to have a go at this...
> 
> Not my pic so sorry for the link...
> 
> http://www.lucdelamare.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Self-Portrait.jpg



f*************k.. lol thats a good one


----------



## v3nom (Feb 4, 2011)

wlbphoto said:


> v3nom said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to have a go at this...
> ...



I must have spent a good 10-15 mins just looking trying to get my brain to work out what the hell is going on. lol (i have just finished work though  )


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 4, 2011)

> If you like stuff like this I would recommend going to Photoshop User TV you can subscribe to their free podcast and they give tons of tutorials on stuff like this.  lots of back podcasts to watch, keep ya entertained for weeks or months!


Subscribed ^_^




wlbphoto said:


> best i could do i didnt know how to do it but just by looking at the other pic i got and idea hahaha i dont really like it but ehhh i'll do another one later this one was giving me headache lol


  How do you get the picture BEHIND the fingers holding the frame? lol


v3nom said:


> I'd like to have a go at this...
> 
> Not my pic so sorry for the link...
> 
> http://www.lucdelamare.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Self-Portrait.jpg


  Hahaha thats freakin amazing!!.. this is pretty much what im talking about...  now if i can just figure out *how* to..lol
Do we have a "How to" Sticky anywhere? hmm


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 4, 2011)

Sirashley said:


> Well here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ive seen this somewhere on TPF. Maybe the self portrait thread. Nice ! I like it!


----------



## Sirashley (Feb 4, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Sirashley said:
> 
> 
> > Well here is mine
> ...



Yeah I've posted it in a few different threads... Probably was the Self-port thread or the Guys of TPF... Anyway, thanks for the compliments, I'm contemplating doing another merger but this time with a photo frame, so that's why I jumped in on this thread. We should start a clean Merger thread in the Photo assignments and see what we can all come up with...


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 4, 2011)

[/quote]
  How do you get the picture BEHIND the fingers holding the frame? lol


v3nom said:


> well after you drop the one that is getting hold one to you drop the Opacity so you could see what your doing select around just the hand one by one then delete with eraser. hope it helped kinda hard to explain


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 4, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> How do you get the picture BEHIND the fingers holding the frame? lol


 

Drop the picture in on a new layer....

Then Create a layer mask by either selecting the hands and then pressing the mask button at bottom of layers palette, or simply create a mask, and then with the mask selected in the layers palette, use black to paint on the hands so that they show through. ( you will still have to lower the opacity to see what you are doing. However, using the eraser is destructive to the image on that layer, while masking it is not. You can also have more control over fine tuning the mask using feathering or simply going back in and painting in white or black to add or take a way. Just zoom in really close to make sure you are getting all of the hands.


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 4, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > How do you get the picture BEHIND the fingers holding the frame? lol
> ...



what he said


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 4, 2011)

^ Thanks!

Anyone else have any other methods?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 4, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > How do you get the picture BEHIND the fingers holding the frame? lol
> ...



I'm going to give this a try later on and see if I can make this all out.. since i know nothing about 'Masking' lol.. this should be fun.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 4, 2011)

How about a picture in a picture in a picture


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 4, 2011)

http://merveyildiz.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/polaroid_collection.jpg

http://www.flickr.com/photos/48719957@N02/4639253746/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/48719957@N02/5416930720/

Just some more shots I found of what I am sort of aiming for 

Pretty cool :thumbup:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 4, 2011)

8ball said:


> How about a picture in a picture in a picture


  Yeah ! :thumbup:
 Now explain how you did this?

Ideally, I want to take a hand held (large) frame and take different shots of the same scene/person and put a picture inside a picture, etc etc etc.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 4, 2011)

Masking is easy. I mean there are many selection methods that you can use to create the mask, but just the basics of masking are easy. Most adjustment layers will open with a white mask already attached. Because its white it is "Unmasked". Anything you paint in black will be completely masked, anything 50% gray will basically be masked at a lower opacity so it will be "partially masked". Sometimes it is easier to fill the white mask completely with black using the paint bucket tool and start with everything masked. Then you can use white to paint the effect only in certain areas. ( like if you created a surface blur and want to paint a small amount onto a models skin ) You can then lower the opacity to fine tune the adjustments effect once the specific areas are masked as you want. You can also use the gradiant tool to paint a white to gray gradiant on the mask. So for instance, if you only wanted to saturate the sky in a landscape, you could easily use the gradiant tool on the mask essentially like a gradiant filter would be used in lens form on a camera, except you can have the effected part fade into saturation....or contrast....or even fade from color to B&W for a creative effect...

When painting, try to use a soft edged brush. 

The key is making sure the little white mask icon on the layer is selected before beginning to paint or else you will actually paint white or black over the image, not a mask. This can be frustrating at first when you keep forgetting to select the mask first and have to remember why its not working. Once you get it though this is the most basic of masking techniques and also the most useful.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 4, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Masking is easy. I mean there are many selection methods that you can use to create the mask, but just the basics of masking are easy. Most adjustment layers will open with a white mask already attached. Because its white it is "Unmasked". Anything you paint in black will be completely masked, anything 50% gray will basically be masked at a lower opacity so it will be "partially masked". Sometimes it is easier to fill the white mask completely with black using the paint bucket tool and start with everything masked. Then you can use white to paint the effect only in certain areas. ( like if you created a surface blur and want to paint a small amount onto a models skin ) You can then lower the opacity to fine tune the adjustments effect once the specific areas are masked as you want. You can also use the gradiant tool to paint a white to gray gradiant on the mask. So for instance, if you only wanted to saturate the sky in a landscape, you could easily use the gradiant tool on the mask essentially like a gradiant filter would be used in lens form on a camera, except you can have the effected part fade into saturation....or contrast....or even fade from color to B&W for a creative effect...
> 
> When painting, try to use a soft edged brush.
> 
> The key is making sure the little white mask icon on the layer is selected before beginning to paint or else you will actually paint white or black over the image, not a mask. This can be frustrating at first when you keep forgetting to select the mask first and have to remember why its not working. Once you get it though this is the most basic of masking techniques and also the most useful.



This info is EXTREMELY helpful! Im out of 'Thanks'  but thank you for the feedback!  I can also youtube some tutorials for masking if i do have issues with it.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 4, 2011)

All I did was selected the picture it self copied then pasted it right back on the original image then selected it again and dragged the sides in changing the size to fit the first frame and pasted another of the original image then selected it then dragged the sides and changed the size to fit the smaller inner frame


----------



## 8ball (Feb 4, 2011)

Hopefully what I just posted make sense


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 4, 2011)

All these photos are giving me Ideas for this week end ahhhh lol my next one I think y'all gonna like.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 4, 2011)

v3nom said:


> wlbphoto said:
> 
> 
> > v3nom said:
> ...



Same here, that one jacked with my head.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 5, 2011)

BUMP! 
Ok .. so UPDATE! I found out some more info.. for those who were interested in this as well and wanted to try it.

 Possibly called "Droste effect"    OR  "Recursive Picture"





Those links are just to the Google Image results. But it shows a very good idea of what it was i was searching for. Now I can look for tutorials. Yay me. 

Im still interested in others pics, advice and feedback! Ill be trying this soon.. ill report back :er:


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 5, 2011)

nice find:thumbup:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you ;]


----------



## v3nom (Feb 5, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> BUMP!
> Ok .. so UPDATE! I found out some more info.. for those who were interested in this as well and wanted to try it.
> 
> Possibly called "Droste effect"    OR  "Recursive Picture"




I knew this style must have a name! Welldone PF, thats my afternoon taken care of.


----------



## v3nom (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 5, 2011)

I didnt read the whole thing but if i were to do it, just open it on photoshop, copy merge, paste, shrink to frame, copy merge, paste, shrink...  After 2 or 3 times the smaller photos will be small enough.


----------



## Shawnda (Feb 5, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I thought you meant something like THIS.
> ...




How do you achieve such an effect?  That's kick butt awesome!


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 5, 2011)

Shawnda said:


> RockstarPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



I learned in from matt kloskowski.  basically you make a selection of the image you want to pop from the photo, put it on a layer, then make a selection with the rectangular marquee tool, free transform it so its angled and pop that onto a new layer when finished you can delete the background.  A google search should net you a few tutorials


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 5, 2011)

v3nom said:


> YouTube - The Droste Effect


That video is a trip... :lmao:



Schwettylens said:


> I didnt read the whole thing but if i were to do it, just open it on photoshop, copy merge, paste, shrink to frame, copy merge, paste, shrink...  After 2 or 3 times the smaller photos will be small enough.


  Thank you for your input Shwetty!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 5, 2011)

Still not having very much luck with the tutorials.. The Droste effect is not exactly what i was looking for. It is infinite.. and swirls in.  Shwetty, i tried a quick ( sloppy) edit... using your advice. I kind of struggled with the copy merge and lining all that up. I dont know why.

Heres what i tried just playing around. Not quite what i was going for.






Like i said. Sloppy... But i was just trying to get the picture *IN* there correctly. And I Failed horribly. The frame is screwed up ( obviously)... I need to find a better stock frame image. Doesnt help that I dont know a ton about PS. Its going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## Shawnda (Feb 6, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I thought you meant something like THIS.
> ...





RockstarPhotography said:


> Shawnda said:
> 
> 
> > RockstarPhotography said:
> ...



I have PS Elements, but not PS.  I need to get my hands on a copy of PS.  Where's your friends from back home when you need a copy of something you know that they own cause you're too dog on poor to purchase it yourself, lol!


----------



## KmH (Feb 6, 2011)

Shawnda said:


> .....I need to get my hands on a copy of PS. Where's your friends from back home when you need a copy of something you know that they own cause you're too dog on poor to purchase it yourself, lol!


People generally refrain from doing that, because it's stealing.

Photographers become concerned about people making copies of their photos without permission (copyright infringement), which is the same thing.


----------



## Shawnda (Feb 6, 2011)

KmH said:


> Shawnda said:
> 
> 
> > .....I need to get my hands on a copy of PS. Where's your friends from back home when you need a copy of something you know that they own cause you're too dog on poor to purchase it yourself, lol!
> ...


 
Yea, I know.  Didn't say I was going to do it.. just said where are they .


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Feb 6, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Still not having very much luck with the tutorials.. The Droste effect is not exactly what i was looking for. It is infinite.. and swirls in.  Shwetty, i tried a quick ( sloppy) edit... using your advice. I kind of struggled with the copy merge and lining all that up. I dont know why.
> 
> Heres what i tried just playing around. Not quite what i was going for.
> 
> ...



She does not look happy at all!  I like this idea though, it's cute.


----------



## psyclop (Feb 7, 2011)

This is very cool


----------



## Edsport (Feb 7, 2011)

Me takikng a picture of my granddaughter taking a picture of herself and also my picture that i took is on tv...


----------



## bluetibby1 (Feb 7, 2011)

This is a pretty neat technique. Definatly going to try this sometime this week!!


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 7, 2011)

This is a photo I entered for a challenge...the initial image was given...I added the iPod and the picture of my daughter...




balmedie ipod by Bend The Light, on Flickr


----------

